# Facebook anyone?



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Who uses facebook?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I do......


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

I do.. why?


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

I use facebook-just learning my way around it right now.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Facebook just dumped "thousands" of members because they were found to be sexual preditors. 
They turned all the names over to LE. =D> =D> =D> 
I read this on the MSN news page. I didn't even know what the heck facebook was before that. 
WTF! Where are the parents of these kids that use this crap??!!
The creep in the school yard with the bag of candy sure has changed! :evil:


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Jaimie Van Orden said:


> I do.. why?


I was gonna attempt to "Friend" a bunch of you guys. Only the ones that don't harrass me about getting a "real" dog. :lol: Facebook will suggest friends - that are friends of friends. Goes off of the mutual friends thing. Anyway, I've been able to find more disc dog trainers that way. Very cool, IMO. I'm all about social networking.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm friends with Anne! \\/ 8)


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I just joined recently but only because my avalanche search dog group started a group site.

I have really resisted because I spend enough time on the internet already Like on this board for example8)


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I have a FB page, too.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

I read that in Time mag Bob, except it was myspace not facebook


----------



## Willaim Somers (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm on the crackbook as well, it only take one try and your hooked! But I can Quit if I want to!I think?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Al Curbow said:


> I read that in Time mag Bob, except it was myspace not facebook


I read that too......I had a MySpace acct but canceled it.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm addicted to the mob wars game, DON'T start playing, lol


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

i'm on too. after hearing about it for years, i finally caved...


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

how does this facebook thing work? It's weird... all these people that I've met all around the world show up as potential friends. It also really weird to see past girlfriends with kids. And how does this thing know about my association with "famous" musicians like Peter Gabriel and Sting?


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm on facebook too.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Here is some general information on Facebook...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Facebook

Facebook is a social network site.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social_network_services


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

It's all the government man, keeping tabs on ya. LOL.:-k :-o 8-[ Even employers look at facebook and myspace before they hire people now. If your looking for a job just make sure there's no pictures of ya with a bong in your hand:-D


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm friends with Anne! \\/


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

well, I'm all signed up now. I need a friend 

I still don't get how I'm associated with all these people I know. The email account I used to sign up is exclusively used for junk like facebook and myspace etc.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> well, I'm all signed up now. I need a friend
> 
> I still don't get how I'm associated with all these people I know. The email account I used to sign up is exclusively used for junk like facebook and myspace etc.


Since you're new, I can recommend friends for you! :lol:


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Holy crap! I have one and never used it, somebody just added me as a friend today. Wonder if it's due to this thread? LOL My stupid ex husband wanted me to make one for some reason and I never got hooked. Don't know my way around it like myspace.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne Vaini said:


> Since you're new, I can recommend friends for you! :lol:




That aren't you? I notice you didn't approve me. Is that because you don't have a "real" dog and I do? [-(

FINE!!!:-D


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> That aren't you? I notice you didn't approve me. Is that because you don't have a "real" dog and I do? [-(
> 
> FINE!!!:-D


 
There is about 50 zillion Chris Michaleks on FB ... which one are ya?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't get it. What is the benefit of being on facebook? Why do people go on it? Why??????? WHY????????? W-H-Y-????


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Susan, it's another way to screw off during work!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> I don't get it. What is the benefit of being on facebook? Why do people go on it? Why??????? WHY????????? W-H-Y-????



I don't get it either. I started communicating with some of my wife's old friends and now she's psst that I did. "I didn't want to be in touch with her!!!" Sheesh and her I thought I was being nice by giving out her cell number. :-k


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Chris, you're the Chris Michalek from Phoenix, right? Can't hardly tell from the little picture...


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Went to add you as a friend chris but there are about 30 people with your name.....

which one are you? or pm me your email.....

I am new to using it so there may be an easier way


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Why does everyone want to be friends with _Chris_? 

:lol:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I got one.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Must be a lot of Sting fans and people trying to do the 6 degrees thing! :lol:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Why does everyone want to be friends with _Chris_?
> 
> :lol:


CUZ I can't find anyone else.....LOL :lol: :lol: 

Just kidding.....I don't know how to work it that well....#-o


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> I don't get it. What is the benefit of being on facebook? Why do people go on it? Why??????? WHY????????? W-H-Y-????


I thought mostly kids and people in there 20's use it to get laid or hook up, whichever term you want to use. Who knows why adults use it. It must have some advantages, maybe I'll check it out. Hell if I can't find friends in real life maybe I can find some in cyberspace.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Why does everyone want to be friends with _Chris_?
> 
> :lol:


Because I friggen ROCK! ;-) I'm gonna get in trouble with all of these new friends.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

susan tuck said:


> I don't get it. What is the benefit of being on facebook? Why do people go on it? Why??????? WHY????????? W-H-Y-????


Finding friends you've lost touch with. Keeping up with family that lives out-of-state. Good stuff.


----------



## Sara Findley (Feb 27, 2008)

I am on there too, I use myspace more tho..


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Darryl and I are both on Facebook. It is a bit on the addicting side...stay away from the Pathwords game!! 

I enjoy reading about and seeing what others that I went to school with are doing now and seeing photographs of their families. I have many, many relatives in Australia, New Zealand and the Fiji Islands that I have never met in person. Facebook has been a GREAT place to bring us all together and share phtotographs.


:-D


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Just to dern scarry for me. 
I'll stick to the WDF. At least the crazys on here don't hide it. :lol:


----------

